# custom baling rates



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

Bought a new baler this year that will make a 4x6 bale and has a pre cutter on it . Ive had a few fellows stop in and ask if i would be interested in doing some baling for them but have no idea what to charge, was hoping for some guidance for the following

1.) dry hay 4x6

2.) wet hay 4x4 and 4x5

3.) both of the above options with the cropcutter.

I now the crop cutter ads wear and HP requirements but increases density and feedability

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I seldom custom farm anymore. But when I did I always charged at least 15% more than average as I tend to keep newer implements. If using the crop cutter, I would personally charge the 30% more rate due to the extra fuel you will be consuming with it engaged.

Regards, Mike

https://agecon.ca.uky.edu/files/customratesky.pdf


----------



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

Vol said:


> I seldom custom farm anymore. But when I did I always charged at least 15% more than average as I tend to keep newer implements. If using the crop cutter, I would personally charge the 30% more rate due to the extra fuel you will be consuming with it engaged.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> ...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I do not have a crop cutter or 6 ft. baler however here is my breakdown on what we charge to bale. Have thought of adding $1 to price per bale if I got one and adjust from there.

Dry: 4x4-$8.30, 4x5-$9.30

Baleage: 4x4-$9.45


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here is MSU rates for your consideration.

Somewhere I read about charging a % of the new equipment (in your case baler/tractor) cost per hour (don't remember the % (perhaps 0.25%???), but the hourly rate included everything, equipment, fuel & operator). Being a crop cutter baler is more $$, than a standard baler, maybe you could equate that into the pricing.

I like Mike's idea of pricing for better equipment too. In the end it could be cost effective to have better equipment, getting the job done right and in a timely fashion.

FWIW, I charged $12.50 a bale for 5 x 5 last summer, so I would be at $0.75 or $1.00 a bale more using the above formula, if I had/used a crop cutter.

Larry


----------



## 7740 (Dec 1, 2019)

I use the OSU rates as a baseline, then factor in all the other things. Field size, my schedule vs. customers schedule, travel time. It can be challenging to find the balance.


----------

